# Flounder limit on the ICW near perdido key



## broxs001 (Dec 9, 2011)

Got out on the water last night a little after 10. There was a ton of fresh sign last night. The fish were definitely on the move yesterday and by the amount of sign I saw it really leads me to believe that the flounder are really starting to push in from the gulf. I saw a good bit of bait and passed up several small flounder (10-12 inches). I didn't gig any keeper fish for about an hour an a half but once I found them they were stacked up. I gigged all 10 fish in an hour or less. I picked up my limit but decided to keep on walking just to check things out. I walked for another hour or so and counted another 14 flounder. Got back to the truck right before 2 with a nice stringer of fish. Definitely going to head back out Monday or Tuesday night.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice mess of flatties and good report...


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.




.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Id like to see your setup. I live out in perdido would love to stab some but no lights!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

hey man, really appreciate the reports. How's the crab population...any visuals on 'm?..... Can' wait to head out there myself....thanks again. :thumbsup:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Ultralite said:


> nice mess of flatties and good report...


+1 :thumbup:


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

A1 !!! Super nice mess of flatties!!!


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

HELL YEAH!!! Nice mess o' flatties there!...We went out the other night just on a scouting trip walking...saw all kinds of sign and some tracks...


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

That's a nice limit of flounder. Congrats on a fine trip.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Very nice haul, especially this early.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Wowzers, nice!


----------

